# Sawadee krup 🙏



## Stryker (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all, new member here with another oh yes Visa question.

My details.
40 years old, buddy and I are wanting to move to Thailand from the US.
I’ve been doing a lot of reading and been finding a lot of mixed info.

So would like some input on how others that have moved there within the last couple years what their strategies are for retaining a long or semi long stay in the Kingdom that aren’t on retirement visas.

Initially our plan was to do visa runs every 30 days, but from what I’ve heard, they are cracking down on this and can’t do more than 2 per year.
And if flagged could be blacklisted from future entries, How accurate is this? Because anything that would cause a chance of something like a blacklist I want to avoid.

Here’s what I’ve found from reading various sources:

Retirement visa is out because we don’t qualify for another 10years.

Tourists visa (multi entry) - 60 day with a 30 extension so 90 days in total.
What happens after extension expires? 
Do I need to come back to the states and reapply? 
How likely would this be denied of “too many request?”

Education visa - 1 yr with annual extension
So do you just have to enroll in a university? How does this work?
Can it just be one class? 
Do you need a passing grade or get kicked out?
What happens if one doesn’t attend?

Finally the last the O one year visa:
Seems like people have gotten this one but it seems specific to volunteer work or visit with family.
What reasons have people been putting down that have allowed them to receive this one?
Also again please explain the renewal and extension process as in need to travel back to the states or can I file extension in country?

Also we don’t intend to work or open a business, we’re not rich by any means but enough to be self sufficient.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stryker (Jun 6, 2018)

Bummer didn’t get any responses, but probably due to the title of thread.

After doing more reading, for my situation, I think signing up for a Thai elite visa membership will be the most hassle free.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

The Thai Elite Visa is really a membership in a travel agency that bribes the officials for it. Be careful, the government could shut it down at any time.

I've outlined the whole Visa options on this site. Refer to them for accurate information.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stryker said:


> Bummer didn’t get any responses, but probably due to the title of thread.
> 
> After doing more reading, for my situation, I think signing up for a Thai elite visa membership will be the most hassle free.


It's a lot of questions. Some of these answers I believe to be correct but don't absolutely trust me on this:

1. Land border runs are restricted, not flights to Penang to do a visa run for example.
2. You could get an Ed visa for studying Thai and make sure the school is reputable. You should learn the language anyway.
3. The Thai elite visa program appears to be not very popular for a lot of reasons 
4. Look for Bangkok/Thailand expat Facebook pages as well as the Thai Visa forum, I've seen these questions many, many times answered by people that seem to know what they are speaking about.


----------

